# And now we have thrush... 🤦‍♂️



## AlpineSummit (Nov 26, 2020)

More quality time w my lil honey!
At least she knows we’re tryin’


----------



## AlpineSummit (Nov 26, 2020)

.... and she’s in a nice dry yard now 
No more slop


----------



## Taz (Nov 26, 2020)

Oh, we finally get to see her, she's so cute! What a good girl letting you soak her foot. I'm assuming your vet or farrier has you doing that? I've always found the best thing for getting rid if thrush is keeping the foot picked out and having them where it's dry, as she now is, it should clear up soon. Love the blanket, she looks like she's really enjoying the attention. When does your new little guy move in?


----------



## Willow Flats (Nov 26, 2020)

Great picture! I like the way you are holding her there. Looks like you are keeping your left hand warm in the process. She is a cutie!


----------



## AlpineSummit (Nov 26, 2020)

Taz said:


> Oh, we finally get to see her, she's so cute! What a good girl letting you soak her foot. I'm assuming your vet or farrier has you doing that? I've always found the best thing for getting rid if thrush is keeping the foot picked out and having them where it's dry, as she now is, it should clear up soon. Love the blanket, she looks like she's really enjoying the attention. When does your new little guy move in?


Hey thanks, yep she’s cute but her blanket needs something to girl it up a little! Some flowers maybe? Yep, Mr Farrier has us soaking one more day and then the Thrush Buster t’row. She’s high-stepping just a bit today whereas she’s been tippy toeing around. Good to see !! I love the chance to sweet talk her but she gets a little antsy by paw #4

little Jasper is 9 days out, dec 5th


----------



## AlpineSummit (Nov 26, 2020)

Willow Flats said:


> Great picture! I like the way you are holding her there. Looks like you are keeping your left hand warm in the process. She is a cutie!


Thanks!
Yep, she’s warm and when in the right mood she loves to be touched. She can also be like a cat at times; “that’s close enough buddy”. One coy little girlie donk 
But I’ll win her over


----------



## Maryann at MiniV (Nov 26, 2020)

Awww.....She sure is adorable. You know, this situation just may help with Bonding.


----------



## AlpineSummit (Nov 26, 2020)

She had me at her first trumpet blast


----------

